# AMD to Unleash R800, RV870, RV840 and RV810 Within 2009



## btarunr (May 26, 2009)

Graphics major AMD is set to unleash a near-complete lineup of DirectX 11 compliant 40 nm GPUs within 2009. The lineup begins with the entry-level RV810, all the way up to R800 (a supposedly dual-RV870 accelerator). Along the way are two of AMD's key GPUs at the start of its DirectX 11 conquest: the high-performance RV870, and mainstream-performance RV840. The two succeed RV770/RV790 and RV740 respectively. A full-range lineup also means that apart from the RV740, the company will be sourcing three more GPUs from its foundry partners. 

Preliminary specifications of the RV870 point at it to have 1200 stream processors, and 143 GB/s of memory bandwidth. The GPU may feature in the Radeon HD 5800 series, and in a pair as R800, possibly Radeon HD 5870 X2. No specifications of the RV840 or RV810 GPUs surfaced from the sources.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## RadeonX2 (May 26, 2009)

this is good news! DX11 here we come!


----------



## PCpraiser100 (May 26, 2009)

Finally! A clue to the release of ATI's next open can of whoopass!


----------



## Weer (May 26, 2009)

They're going to lose big time if this is true.

They need 1600, not 1200 - *1600*. Actually, since 480 beat 1600, AMD needs 1800.


----------



## RadeonX2 (May 26, 2009)

Weer said:


> They're going to lose big time if this is true.
> 
> They need 1600, not 1200 - *1600*. Actually, since 480 beat 1600, AMD needs 1800.



don't forget ROP. If AMD will be putting much ROP @ 1200 SP then surely it will perform better. AMD needed to bump those ROP's!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 26, 2009)

Here some more details,sorry but its in german


----------



## ShadowFold (May 26, 2009)

The thing holding the 4800's back is the ROPs. If these have double the rops and 1200 shaders... These will be beast.


----------



## btarunr (May 26, 2009)

Weer said:


> They're going to lose big time if this is true.
> 
> They need 1600, not 1200 - *1600*. Actually, since 480 beat 1600, AMD needs 1800.



That's 1200 per RV870. So R800 has 2400 SPs. Each of these come with shader compute power of ~2 TFLOPs, nearly twice that of RV770.


----------



## RadeonX2 (May 26, 2009)

amazing how the Gflop processing is almost doubled


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 26, 2009)

awesome beast´s


----------



## Assimilator (May 26, 2009)

Is R800 going to be the dual-core GPU that AMD has been promising forever, or just another twin-chip card?

Anyway, looks like AMD is going to make the R800 faster than 2x RV870s slapped on 1 PCB - which is good news for high-end buyers.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 26, 2009)

Damn, I just bought an HD4890 and I'm already crying because something new is coming out......oh well, this is the life of a hardware junkie...

I'm just hoping this will be enough to truly put ATi in competition with nVidia, allowing ATi to match nVidia GPU for GPU.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 26, 2009)

I've heard that R800 is gonna be quad


----------



## DRDNA (May 26, 2009)

Oh ya! This is good news......I can't wait to see the benchies!


----------



## W1zzard (May 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> The thing holding the 4800's back is the ROPs. If these have double the rops and 1200 shaders... These will be beast.



huh? why? what do you need more rops for?


----------



## El_Mayo (May 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I've heard that R800 is gonna be quad



where?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (May 26, 2009)

dx11 yummyness  cant wait


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 26, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Damn, I just bought an HD4890 and I'm already crying because something new is coming out......oh well, this is the life of a hardware junkie...
> 
> I'm just hoping this will be enough to truly put ATi in competition with nVidia, allowing ATi to match nVidia GPU for GPU.



what is that a hardware junky that dosent know that new cards are coming out in  couple of months


----------



## Selene (May 26, 2009)

cant wait.


----------



## RadeonX2 (May 26, 2009)

PlanetCyborg said:


> what is that a hardware junky that dosent know that new cards are coming out in  couple of months



heck he can sell his current 4890 and buy the HD5800 series gfx and yes he's a hardware junky that's why he needed the latest hardware available


----------



## Scrizz (May 26, 2009)

can't w8


----------



## IINexusII (May 26, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Damn, I just bought an HD4890 and I'm already crying because something new is coming out......oh well, this is the life of a hardware junkie...
> 
> I'm just hoping this will be enough to truly put ATi in competition with nVidia, allowing ATi to match nVidia GPU for GPU.



ha, i was about to upgrade to a 4870 from 3850, but im forcing myself to wait


----------



## RadeonX2 (May 26, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> ha, i was about to upgrade to a 4870 from 3850, but im forcing myself to wait



me too. Patience is a virtue! I've had only 1 DX10 card that I'm currently using now and will be patiently waiting for DX11. I'm on to the red side if Nvidia will be lazy releasing their DX11 card


----------



## El_Mayo (May 26, 2009)

what's so great about DX11 anyway?
most games won't even support it for a while.


----------



## RadeonX2 (May 26, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> what's so great about DX11 anyway?
> most games won't even support it for a while.



well if the pricing is way off the chart then I'd stick with DX10 for a while till the price drops. it's future proofing I guess hopefully DX11 will be a success unlike DX10 when it first came out


----------



## scope54 (May 26, 2009)

yarr diligently waiting for these cards, 3870 to a 5870 *jizzes a little*


----------



## IINexusII (May 26, 2009)

im hoping i can play crysis smoothly on enthusiast with a 5870


----------



## El_Mayo (May 26, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> well if the pricing is way off the chart then I'd stick with DX10 for a while till the price drops. it's future proofing I guess hopefully DX11 will be a success unlike DX10 when it first came out



that's logical.


----------



## AsphyxiA (May 26, 2009)

been waiting for these for a while now.  Time to upgrade from the old ATI x800.  Served me well these few years but sadly... F*ck it, it sucks and all it's good for is compiz pretties.  I want a R800 x2 in the worst way!!!!!!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 26, 2009)

PlanetCyborg said:


> what is that a hardware junky that dosent know that new cards are coming out in  couple of months



Oh I knew they were coming, I just didn't care.  I couldn't resist, thats why I'm a hardware junky.



IINexusII said:


> ha, i was about to upgrade to a 4870 from 3850, but im forcing myself to wait



I got rid of my HD4670 hoping to pick up an HD4770.  But with newegg being sold out of them for the past week, I just finally couldn't resist anymore and bought an HD4890...plus the HD4890 had a black PCB which I fell in love with.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 26, 2009)

will there be a HD5770?


----------



## phanbuey (May 26, 2009)

Assimilator said:


> Is R800 going to be the dual-core GPU that AMD has been promising forever, or just another twin-chip card?
> 
> Anyway, looks like AMD is going to make the R800 faster than 2x RV870s slapped on 1 PCB - which is good news for high-end buyers.



lol... doesnt it have 1200 RISC cores?  technically its already a 1200 Core CPU.


----------



## DrPepper (May 26, 2009)

Bollocks I want two of these on a corei7 laptop.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 26, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Bollocks I want two of these on a corei7 laptop.



i7 laptop?
i heard it has a 1 hour battery life time


----------



## DrPepper (May 26, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> i7 laptop?
> i heard it has a 1 hour battery life time



1 hour is quite optimistic


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 26, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> 1 hour is quite optimistic


----------



## El_Mayo (May 26, 2009)

roflmao xD


----------



## Easo (May 26, 2009)

Oh lol, 1 hour xD
Anyway, this WILL be beast, hope it will make closer to Nvidia = lower prices.


----------



## Imsochobo (May 26, 2009)

Weer said:


> They're going to lose big time if this is true.
> 
> They need 1600, not 1200 - *1600*. Actually, since 480 beat 1600, AMD needs 1800.



Dont forget that 4770 almost beats 4850 (640 vs 800).

Lower TPD, will allow 3 gpu's on a single card ?5870X3? 

with just a 33% increasement in shader/rop/power, they will have a smaller DIE, lower TPD, even lower cost
Price them high as 4870 retailed, ati is for alot of cash till GTX300 comes out, with 512 bit memory bus, and a big ass DIE, sure gonna cost alot!

nvidia goes for the crown, ati goes for the crowd!

We just have to wait and see!


----------



## El_Mayo (May 26, 2009)

Imsochobo said:


> nvidia goes for the crown, ati goes for the crowd!



that is the best summary I have read to date


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 26, 2009)

Now if we can only get a game to run DX10.1 from the ground up before we "jump" to DX11.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Now if we can only get a game to run DX10.1 from the ground up before we "jump" to DX11.



precisely.
DX 11 fail
who knows.. perhaps the new DX 11 cards will force DX10/10.1 cards to reduce price


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 26, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> precisely.
> DX 11 fail
> who knows.. perhaps the new DX 11 cards will force DX10/10.1 cards to reduce price



Well DX11 will not fail. I just want to see a game utilize the current technology before jumping to 11.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well DX11 will not fail.



didn't mean it literally
what i should have said was 
DX 11 extraneous hype fail.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 26, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> precisely.
> DX 11 fail
> who knows.. perhaps the new DX 11 cards will force DX10/10.1 cards to reduce price



so whats in your system currently?


----------



## El_Mayo (May 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> so whats in your system currently?


i'm currently in the process of saving up for a desktop.
i can tell you what i WILL be getting though.
but what use is that


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 26, 2009)

god ati and nvidia need to stop bringing out new cards I havent even gotten a 4000 series yet and now something better is coming out...I hate you...............keep up the good work


----------



## DRDNA (May 26, 2009)

Damn I hope it is possible to fab 5870X3 ,cus I am in true dire need of two of them in my rig!


----------



## Flyordie (May 26, 2009)

My hardware cycle was set in stone a while ago...
CPU- 2yr
Vid- 1yr
Mem-2yr (Additions are allowed like 4GB to 8GB at anytime between then, this just means like DDR2 to DDR3 ect..)
Mainboard- Varies- mostly will stick with the CPU lifecycle


----------



## Delta6326 (May 26, 2009)

dang i just bought another 4850 for crossfire oh well it was only $109. i wont up grade till the *first good DX11 Game *comes out so some time late 2010-early2011 I thought these were comin like q1-q2 of 2010.  will be nice to see how they run and power consumption hopefully they are decent with that CANT WAIT


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Now if we can only get a game to run DX10.1 from the ground up before we "jump" to DX11.



Dx 11 is like Dx 10.2 nothing more,nothing less If you dont belive Google it!


----------



## DrPepper (May 26, 2009)

PlanetCyborg said:


> Dx 11 is like Dx 10.2 nothing more,nothing less If you dont belive Google it!



It's not like dx10.2 becuase that doesn't really exist asfaik.


----------



## zOaib (May 26, 2009)

Imsochobo said:


> nvidia goes for the crown, ati goes for the crowd!



i have quoted it =)


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 26, 2009)

yeah , the red dragon is come and burn out the lizards


----------



## Kitkat (May 26, 2009)

i cant wait lets do it!!!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 26, 2009)

Really interesting how the 5870x2 actually has more power per GPU than the 5870... Maybe they should call it the 5875 or 5880?



TheMailMan78 said:


> Now if we can only get a game to run DX10.1 from the ground up before we "jump" to DX11.



Tell Nvidia to stop throwing their cash around, Assassins Creed ran 10.1, but as soon as Nvidia heard that they put an end to it as they had invest in that sa game for their cards. God really getting annoying watching MS and Nvidia tossing money around to label games as theirs.


----------



## MTnumb (May 26, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Really interesting how the 5870x2 actually has more power per GPU than the 5870... Maybe they should call it the 5875 or 5880?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Nvidia to stop throwing their cash around, Assassins Creed ran 10.1, but as soon as Nvidia heard that they put an end to it as they had invest in that sa game for their cards. God really getting annoying watching MS and Nvidia tossing money around to label games as theirs.


i think its the effect of the extra 50MHZ you see there.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 27, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> huh? why? what do you need more rops for?



Of course, it depends on _what_ the constraining factor is... and that will depend on each application, or indeed, what is "common" amongst most game engines and their users setups.

However, we saw before that the statement about ROP constraint is evidenced by game benchmarks.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=76280

I just checked this old thread and the data/pictures arent showing :-(


----------



## DrPepper (May 27, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Of course, it depends on _what_ the constraining factor is... and that will depend on each application, or indeed, what is "common" amongst most game engines and their users setups.
> 
> However, we saw before that the statement about ROP constraint is evidenced by game benchmarks.
> 
> ...



Can't see them either. What exactly do ROPs do anyway and why isn't more always better ?


----------



## Kitkat (May 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well DX11 will not fail. I just want to see a game utilize the current technology before jumping to 11.



from what i read its not its much more easier to run and dev for. maybe it really is just the perfect version of 10. Its not a huge jump its just smarter.



PlanetCyborg said:


> Dx 11 is like Dx 10.2 nothing more,nothing less If you dont belive Google it!


 yep.


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 27, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> It's not like dx10.2 becuase that doesn't really exist asfaik.



you miss understand me DX10.1 cards are 85% compilable with dx11!


----------



## DrPepper (May 27, 2009)

PlanetCyborg said:


> you miss understand me DX10.1 cards are 85% compilable with dx11!



I guessed that's what you meant but DX11 brings some big things to the table plus it dissassociates itself with dx10 which is considered a failure to some.


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 27, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I guessed that's what you meant but DX11 brings some big things to the table plus it dissassociates itself with dx10 which is considered a failure to some.



Dx10.1!!!!dx10 is abouth 60% compilable because nvidia didnt but the big parts on it!because it would have made the die even bigger then it is now(GT200) Dx 11 will be here to FIX that and add couple of new features on it Dx 10 would not have been a fail if both ati and nvidia have gone with the desine what MS offered them!


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2009)

So any DX 11 games being released anytime soon?  Didn't think so...  More powerful cards = cool.  DX 11 = Don't care...


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> So any DX 11 games being released anytime soon?  Didn't think so...  More powerful cards = cool.  DX 11 = Don't care...



2010 "Rage" is going do be awesome


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2009)

By then, most likely there will be more powerful "DX 11" cards on the market.


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> By then, most likely there will be more powerful "DX 11" cards on the market.



your point being?


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2009)

No point, I just don't get the hype with new DX hardware.  Remember DX 10?  Remember people rushing out to buy DX 10 hardware when it took a long time to actually come out with a DX10 game?  I just hope DX 11 fares better than 10 did is all.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 27, 2009)

PlanetCyborg said:


> you miss understand me DX10.1 cards are 85% compilable with dx11!



No they aren't, people seem to think this because ATi's cards have a hardware tessellation unit.  The problem is that the current hardware tessellation unit on ATi's cards(it has nothing to do with DX10.1 by the way) is not compatibile with DX11.  And while the current tessellation unit on ATi's cards are capable of some (not 85%) of the capabilities DX11 requires, it isn't capable of anywhere near all.  So no DX11 for current ATi cards.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info newteckie!  Now I just hope game developers make strictly DX11 games, instead of beating around the bush to make everyone happy with older hardware.  In terms of graphics, not much has changed in the past couple years.


----------



## zithe (May 27, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> what's so great about DX11 anyway?
> most games won't even support it for a while.



Still better performance in games already out.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 27, 2009)

MTnumb said:


> i think its the effect of the extra 50MHZ you see there.



I could see that being the case for the Texture Fillrate. 80 more Gflop a card, and the difference in Pixel fill rate and especially Memory Bandwidth is massive for just a 50mhz difference.


----------



## PEPE3D (May 27, 2009)

How would my two Diamond 4870X2 XOC in CF wuold compare to two of the same  with the RV870 GPU. Just cerious, as of now I play anygamen I want to maxed out. No problems.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> Thanks for the info newteckie!  Now I just hope game developers make strictly DX11 games, instead of beating around the bush to make everyone happy with older hardware.  In terms of graphics, not much has changed in the past couple years.



I hope for the same thing, but I know it won't be true.  At the very least I would like to see games built on DX11 first, and then adapted to DX10/9, instead of the way it is done now with games built on DX9 with DX10 features added in as an afterthought.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 27, 2009)

Very very nice. It is getting harder to keep up with the latest in GPU tech. I love my 4870, passed on the 4890 but may have to snag a 5800 series.


----------



## locoty (May 27, 2009)

yeah me too

my 4850 is getting old

i hope the price lower than 4850 at launch


----------



## SonDa5 (May 27, 2009)

locoty said:


> yeah me too
> 
> my 4850 is getting old
> 
> i hope the price lower than 4850 at launch



40nm technology should be more affordable. I hope.  

I'm greatly enjoying 2 X fired HD4770s right now. When July comes I'll be very tempted to snag some of the newer 40nm flavors but will probably wait till I get 64 bit W7.

I'm totally looking forward to these.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 27, 2009)

Well, guess that 4890 isnt happening then


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2009)

youll probably go with the RV870


----------



## KainXS (May 27, 2009)

I think ATI is gonna get a big can o woop ass from Nvidia in the next matchup now that Nvidia has moved to MIMD, unless ATI did also, Nvidia's cards are gonna absolutely destroy them in folding.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2009)

sounds like you dont like what you have.


----------



## laszlo (May 27, 2009)

who need dx11 card?

all dx11 games will be compatible even with dx9 and 10 i'm sure


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2009)

yup and the market wont go anywhere just like it is now with DX10, DX10 seems to be dead


----------



## laszlo (May 27, 2009)

and why to wait and buy a dx11 card when the dx11 games will appear after 1-2 years and that card will be already "old" and again the need for upgrade...

hardware is ahead of software always;all this is the war between manufacturer who want to show their superiority and people jump in buy but can they use it?


----------



## Disruptor4 (May 27, 2009)

They need something to get the devs to bother writing code for DX11 to get it to take off.


----------



## largon (May 27, 2009)

32ROPs? 
I don't buy it. 
Games are becoming more and more shading and texturing reliant and impact of pixel fillrate and the rest of ROPs area of work is diminishing. Compare G200 to RV770, eg. RV770 has much more shading power but "only" 16RBEs with a fraction of z compare capabilities vs. G200's 32ROPs and huge z-rate. Yet, gaming performance...  And RV770's RBEs are already much beefier than those in RV670 for what comes to z-rate. 

Then again, AMD's RBEs are tiny compared to G200's and doubling them might be possible as crazy high speed GDDR5 (ie. 7Gbps) might allow an efficient use of them...


----------



## Agility (May 27, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I hope for the same thing, but I know it won't be true.  At the very least I would like to see games built on DX11 first, and then adapted to DX10/9, instead of the way it is done now with games built on DX9 with DX10 features added in as an afterthought.



It would however be harder for the game devs that way. They've to make everything base on DX11 in terms of graphics and physics. And adapting it to DX10/9 would mean everything single one has to be adapted unlike current games. However, i also agree with you as that would be a TRUE DX11 game rather then games like STALKER Clear sky with DX10 as extra lightings (Not fully maximised).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> No point, I just don't get the hype with new DX hardware.  Remember DX 10?  Remember people rushing out to buy DX 10 hardware when it took a long time to actually come out with a DX10 game?  I just hope DX 11 fares better than 10 did is all.



Show me a game on the market that was developed for DX10. I have yet to see one on the shelves. Everything out now is DX9 with a DX10 hook.


----------



## Valdez (May 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Show me a game on the market that was developed for DX10. I have yet to see one on the shelves. Everything out now is DX9 with a DX10 hook.



Stormrise.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 27, 2009)

Valdez said:


> Stormrise.
> 
> http://vgaspeed.hu/temp/stormrise_0xAA.PNG
> 
> http://vgaspeed.hu/temp/stormrise_8xAA.PNG



Stormrise isn't 100% DX10. Its multi-platform. I know what your saying but its not technically DX10 as a PC gamer would expect. It can't be. The 360 and PS3 are not capable of running DX10. Plus it was released 3 days ago damn you!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 27, 2009)

Cn't wait for benches to arrive


----------



## newtekie1 (May 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Stormrise isn't 100% DX10. Its multi-platform. I know what your saying but its not technically DX10 as a PC gamer would expect. It can't be. The 360 and PS3 are not capable of running DX10. Plus it was released 3 days ago damn you!



Just because a game has DX9 rendering paths, that doesn't mean it isn't a true DX10 game.  People don't say Half Life 2 isn't a true DX9 game because it has DX8 and DX7 rendering paths...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 27, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Just because a game has DX9 rendering paths, that doesn't mean it isn't a true DX10 game.  People don't say Half Life 2 isn't a true DX9 game because it has DX8 and DX7 rendering paths...



Well its not and I'm "people".


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 27, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> im hoping i can play crysis smoothly on enthusiast with a 5870



Doh? I can play in DX10 on enthusiast with my GTX 260 216. Awesome card. . But you have a 3850 so thats not gonna cut it for enthusiast.
But back to the topic. New cards from ATI, these should be interesting. Like always, we are all waiting to see what NVidia brings to the table. Hopefully both companies release cards that are right on par with each other so no price inflation happens. Made me laugh when the G200 series cards came out, then the RV770 based cards came out from ATI and NVidia dropped the prices on the G200's like it was diseased, lol.
Thanks ATI, thats how my GTX 260 became affordable!


----------



## Shadin (May 27, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Just because a game has DX9 rendering paths, that doesn't mean it isn't a true DX10 game.  People don't say Half Life 2 isn't a true DX9 game because it has DX8 and DX7 rendering paths...



Actually, that's exactly what it means.  A true DX10 game would require DX10 to run.  All we've had so far are DX9-based engine games with some DX10 optional features hacked in, because the install base for Windows XP is too massive for a developer to make a game Vista/7 only.  

I read an interesting article with Carmack awhile back where he stated from a business standpoint, it only became economically feasible to drop all support for Windows 98 in 2006, but that didn't limit them in gaming engines because Win98 could use DirectX 9.  Even if the same model holds exact (could be better, or it could be worse because WinXP had five years to proliferate the market vs three years for Win98), then game developers will need to continue to support Windows XP through 2012, meaning that every game that comes out will need to be written for DirectX 9 with optional DX10/11 effects hacked into the engine.

Microsoft fucked up hard when they decided to not release DX10 on XP, thinking that would surely drive a massive upgrade to Vista.


----------



## Valdez (May 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Stormrise isn't 100% DX10. Its multi-platform. I know what your saying but its not technically DX10 as a PC gamer would expect. It can't be. The 360 and PS3 are not capable of running DX10. Plus it was released 3 days ago damn you!



Stormrise PC is a full dx10 game, it has no dx9 renderpath and requires vista (sp1) to run.

For consoles they made a dx9 renderpath, but on PC it is the first dx10.x only development.


Anyway it is a crappy game


----------



## Valdez (May 27, 2009)

Shadin said:


> meaning that every game that comes out will need to be written for DirectX 9 with optional DX10/11 effects hacked into the engine.



Or, first they make the dx10/11 code, after that, they make the dx9 code (if i'm correct, stormrise was written this way).


----------



## Shadin (May 27, 2009)

Valdez said:


> Or, first they make the dx10/11 code, after that, they make the dx9 code (if i'm correct, stormrise was written this way).



I was under the impression that Stormrise was a console game primarily that they ported to PC using only the DX10 API (aka, lazy and financially suicidal in the current market).  Of course then they gave interviews and hyped it all up.


----------



## KainXS (May 27, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> sounds like you dont like what you have.



Largon is right, games have taken a turn and are favoring advanced shading techniques and using physics more and more instead of increasing the numbers of pixels on screen, and the reason is that developers know their is a limit to how many rops a card can have because the more rops you have the more memory peices you need on the board with current architectures.

the best example of this is cryostasis, its a very good looking game that is a bitch to run because it uses many shading techniques ontop of physics.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 27, 2009)

Shadin said:


> Actually, that's exactly what it means.  A true DX10 game would require DX10 to run.  All we've had so far are DX9-based engine games with some DX10 optional features hacked in, because the install base for Windows XP is too massive for a developer to make a game Vista/7 only.
> 
> I read an interesting article with Carmack awhile back where he stated from a business standpoint, it only became economically feasible to drop all support for Windows 98 in 2006, but that didn't limit them in gaming engines because Win98 could use DirectX 9.  Even if the same model holds exact (could be better, or it could be worse because WinXP had five years to proliferate the market vs three years for Win98), then game developers will need to continue to support Windows XP through 2012, meaning that every game that comes out will need to be written for DirectX 9 with optional DX10/11 effects hacked into the engine.
> 
> Microsoft fucked up hard when they decided to not release DX10 on XP, thinking that would surely drive a massive upgrade to Vista.



That is not what it means, it is entirely possible to write a game engine for DX10 or DX9 or whatever, then put in rendering paths for lower DX versions.  Just because a game has a lower DX version compatibility, that doesn't mean it wasn't written for the higher DX versions first.

It is all a matter of how the game developer writes the game, they can write it for DX10 then take features out to make it work with DX9, or they can write it for DX9 and add in features for DX10.

In the case of Half Life 2(or the source engine) it is a true DX9 engine, written for DX9 with features disabled in the DX8/7 rendering paths.

So I say again, just because a game has rendering paths for lower DX versions, that doesn't mean it isn't a true DX10/11 game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 27, 2009)

Shadin said:


> I was under the impression that Stormrise was a console game primarily that they ported to PC using only the DX10 API (aka, lazy and financially suicidal in the current market).  Of course then they gave interviews and hyped it all up.



Your impression would be correct.


----------



## KainXS (May 28, 2009)

I feel bad for whoever bought or downloaded stormrise, it is so buggy it is not worth looking at

I bought it cause im an idiot though


----------



## LaidLawJones (May 28, 2009)

I am probably wrong but like the idea. If a heavily OC 4890 is able to compete with a 295, then the next hi end gen should be equivalent to a 295 but with only one chip. This would make an X2 offering the same as 2 295's, and X2 crossfired  the same as 4 295's. ?

just a thought


----------



## Noggrin (May 28, 2009)

LaidLawJones said:


> I am probably wrong but like the idea. If a heavily OC 4890 is able to compete with a 295, then the next hi end gen should be equivalent to a 295 but with only one chip. This would make an X2 offering the same as 2 295's, and X2 crossfired  the same as 4 295's. ?
> 
> just a thought



4890 compete with 295? x2 > 2 295's? lalz..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2009)

LaidLawJones said:


> I am probably wrong but like the idea. If a heavily OC 4890 is able to compete with a 295, then the next hi end gen should be equivalent to a 295 but with only one chip. This would make an X2 offering the same as 2 295's, and X2 crossfired  the same as 4 295's. ?
> 
> just a thought



An OC4890 compete with two 295's in SLI?! That 4890 would have to be cooled with solid hydrogen and placed on the dark side of Pluto to have a fighting chance.


----------



## LaidLawJones (May 28, 2009)

Sorry, I did not make myself clear. A current Heavily OC 4890 can compete with the current 295. Single gpu vs dual. Not beat it, just compete with it. Then the next generation chips from ATI, 5800, should be the equal to or better than the current high end dual chips,4870X2,295.  From there you can use the 1=2 extrapolation. 

This would also apply to the new g300 chip, 1=2.

I just think it is exciting that we are looking at an incredible leap in GPU power. If I can buy a card that has one chip and is as fast or faster than any two chip card, it will effectively render this current generation obsolete.

This time around I am waiting for all of the cards to make it to market before buying. I am a little tired of looking at the number two spot all of the time and will stuff nvidia into my spider case if ati doesn't get it right.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 30, 2009)

Ha! I just ordered a Sapphire Radeon HD 4890 OC ver, haven't even picked it up yet and I'm already planning on selling it!!!


----------



## PEPE3D (Jun 1, 2009)

Here are some pics of Assasins Creed all settings maxed out Diamond 4870X2 2GB in CF. Samsung 24" LCD 244T.


----------



## PEPE3D (Jun 1, 2009)

*Assasins Creed*

Here is the other one.


----------



## PEPE3D (Jun 1, 2009)

Too bad I can't show you the video. It is just simply awsome. Software FRAPS v2.9.8 Built 7777.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 1, 2009)

PEPE3D said:


> Too bad I can't show you the video. It is just simply awsome. Software FRAPS v2.9.8 Built 7777.



Up load the video to youtube. You'll need to compress it. Just follow this tutorial!


----------



## Ecull336 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey, would it be possible to crossfire a 4890 with one of these 5xxx cards??

Is it even possible to crossfire say a 4890 with a 4870?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 30, 2009)

Ecull336 said:


> Hey, would it be possible to crossfire a 4890 with one of these 5xxx cards??
> 
> Is it even possible to crossfire say a 4890 with a 4870?



You can only do crossfire with cards of the same series and core. So yes, 4890 and 4870 would be able to use Crossfire.


----------



## Ecull336 (Jun 30, 2009)

Would the 4890 have to sacrifice any of its clocks to match the 4870?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ecull336 said:


> Hey, would it be possible to crossfire a 4890 with one of these 5xxx cards??
> 
> Is it even possible to crossfire say a 4890 with a 4870?



cant say as the boards are not out yet and cross gen crossfire is probably an afterthought.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 30, 2009)

Ecull336 said:


> Would the 4890 have to sacrifice any of its clocks to match the 4870?



Would be better saving some more and getting a 4890 instead.


----------

